# 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Let’s face it. There are sexier cars in the Audi fleet to be sure, though few are more masculine than the S6. You can get lost in the lines of an Audi S5 coupe or indulge in the lightweight tossability and economy of the Audi TT, but no car save the R8 or S8 can match the the far-from-chick-car cred of the S6. Part executive cruiser (especially in Mafioso black), part muscle sedan with that burly V10, the only cougars you’ll likely find driving one are retired Danica types or ex-wives who just won it in their divorce settlement.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 5 ([email protected])*

George can you super size the sunset photo, that is such a great shot!
Like 1280 X 1024 size


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 5 (iwantanaudi)*

George?


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 5 (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_George can you super size the sunset photo, that is such a great shot!
Like 1280 X 1024 size 

Thanks. That picture did turn out amazingly well, although Photoshop did bring out some of the highlights in the sky. 
I only have an 800x533 currently, but I'll resize it for desktop background size and get it uploaded.
- Anthony


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks. That picture did turn out amazingly well, although Photoshop did bring out some of the highlights in the sky. 
I only have an 800x533 currently, but I'll resize it for desktop background size and get it uploaded.
- Anthony


Thanks!


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 5 (iwantanaudi)*

Anthony, did you get that yet?
I would like to change my request to 1440x900
Thanks!


_Modified by iwantanaudi at 1:16 PM 8/11/2008_


----------

